# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia

## Tengiber

Hi everyone, 
I am looking for cryptocoryne aponogetifolia for my tank. Has anyone seen a good specimen recently in one of the local shops/farms around Singapore? 

Will be great if you could share with me.

Best rgds,
tengiber

----------

